# My car of the day, new Jaguar XE



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

This car from Jaguar marks it's progression from proto types to finished cars. Jaguar has confirmed that a 3.0 litre V6 supercharged F-type engine would be chosen for the XE. the XE will also be fitted with a 2.0 litre diesel and petrol engines with rear wheel drive and four wheel drive transmission. The Jaguar will make it's debut at this October's Paris motor show and will go on sale in early 2015 with a price tag starting at £29,000.

like it ?


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Have to say this looks very nice. Never been a great fan of jags before but this looks nice and price isn't too bad.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks pretty good. 

The side shot looks like a Vauxhall VXR8 with a Saab boot.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

macca666 said:


> Have to say this looks very nice. Never been a great fan of jags before but this looks nice and price isn't too bad.


A first timmer to my car of the day thread I think! thanks for posting your opinion of the Jag. :thumb:


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

These Jags are such great looking rides ! Always loved the look , but they were bad years ago ! ( 20-30 years + )


----------



## N3llyboy (May 15, 2014)

A nice lookin motor but a shame the join is right across the bonnet. Aestetically it is just wrong. The first thing you see is the join at the front of the bonnet!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

N3llyboy said:


> A nice lookin motor but a shame the join is right across the bonnet. Aestetically it is just wrong. The first thing you see is the join at the front of the bonnet!


Another first timer to this thread I think! thanks for taking the time out. :thumb:


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

undecided.


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

I like it. 

Although, now that N3llyboy has mentioned the join in the bonnet, I just can't stop looking at it - no, it doesn't look right at all... Maybe its position will grow on us.

JLR are on a roll at the moment and it certainly appears that they can do no wrong. The price of the XE is definitely on the money alright and hopefully it'll be a decent drive too.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

sjk said:


> undecided.


Let us all know when you have decided, would love to read your opinions as always.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Let us all know when you have decided, would love to read your opinions as always.


silver tongue charmer ! :lol:

I have to agree with Kerr does look a bit saaby.

However love the sound of the JAG v6 :thumb:


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

I like it, does have a bit of Saab in it, but RWD or AWD, so would that make it a BMW 3-series competitor? If recent Jags are anything to go by, it should have a lot more soul and desireability than its German counterparts, so should be a winner!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Is this a replacement for the x type? Looks nice but i agree about the bonnet join, looks silly. Now the f type coupe.......oh my!!


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Yeah it looks ok. I'd have one. Don't like where the bonnet ends, bit like a 3 series. 

I just find it looks odd and lazy design. 

Mat


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

I think it looks great from the front, I just hope the back and side profile is as good.The bonnet shut line doesn't look so bad on a photo of a real car but agree it could have been better disguised.Jaguar are on a role and have a great line up of models now, and if Jaguars hype is to believed this should be a great drive with class leading low emissions.I'm loving Jaguars advertising campaign in Germany http://cars.aol.co.uk/2014/07/23/jaguar-uses-german-rivals-as-advert-for-its-teaser-website/


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I cannot what for these to be a sensible price, I'd love one

As for it looking like a saab, it looks nothing like mine


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Soul boy 68 said:


> A first timmer to my car of the day thread I think! thanks for posting your opinion of the Jag. :thumb:


Well spotted. It does look nice looking at it again :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

SteveTDCi said:


> I cannot what for these to be a sensible price, I'd love one
> 
> As for it looking like a saab, it looks nothing like mine


I think it looks similar to a Jag


----------



## chuckleuk (May 3, 2011)

These cars look amazing in the flesh, I saw one the other week at our pilot plant when I was working on the manual version of the f-type. I'd pick a jag any day over BMW & Audi but then again I'm biased because I work for jag.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

chuckleuk said:


> These cars look amazing in the flesh, I saw one the other week at our pilot plant when I was working on the manual version of the f-type. I'd pick a jag any day over BMW & Audi but then again I'm biased because I work for jag.


Jag have come on leaps and bounds since ford sold them off, IMO ford was ruining the jag brand, I remember the S type Jag being branded a Mondeo in a skirt.


----------



## chuckleuk (May 3, 2011)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Jag have come on leaps and bounds since ford sold them off, IMO ford was ruining the jag brand, I remember the S type Jag being branded a Mondeo in a skirt.


Tata have completely turned the place around, all ford wanted to do was drain money from us and not invest. All Tata keep doing is pumping money into the business to expand the plants.


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

Yeah Ford whilst a very good car company should stick to making good quality family cars, they done more harm than good at Jaguar and Aston Martin, a £100k Vantage with a 1980's Ford Fiesta lock and key, what were they thinking.Its a pity AM couldn't find a partner like Tata. 
I hope the XE sells by the bucket load, a good article hear about JLR, its worth a read.http://www.theguardian.com/business...-rover-blazes-trail-british-car-manufacturing


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

That's very nice, not quite sure on the rear lights but otherwise perfect aesthetics.

4x4 derv would probably be the one I'd go for. :thumb:


----------



## dsolds (Feb 13, 2008)

chuckleuk said:


> These cars look amazing in the flesh, I saw one the other week at our pilot plant when I was working on the manual version of the f-type. I'd pick a jag any day over BMW & Audi but then again I'm biased because I work for jag.


You're not biased, just full of good taste :thumb:

Oh, and we are a JLR family. Wife = XF, Me = Range Rover (the proper one) and going back to 1987 when I bought my first XJ6 I recall 18 cars from that stable.

The whole JLR thing is something which is hard to quantify. If a person gets it then no explanation is necessary, but if they don't it seems no explanation is possible.

Now, the wife wants a new F type. A snip at 68 grand. reckon I need another job then. 

Oh, and for the record, having seen the dealer stuff on the XE I reckon it will sell loads. Properly nice looking.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

The front looks incredible but the back is horrible


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

chuckleuk said:


> Tata have completely turned the place around, all ford wanted to do was drain money from us and not invest. All Tata keep doing is pumping money into the business to expand the plants.


I know full well, I used to work for ford and know that they have no morals about running a business, they talked about the family of ford yet they betray their workers.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Not sure jag will be keen on their new xe being compared to my £600 saab 

I always see jag as the thinking mans car, people buy audis and bmw's because of the neighbours it's a status symbol to most (usually 2.0 diesel) but jags seem to be purchased by people that like the brand.

Hopefully the new bread of 4 pot petrol engines will make it a great car.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

The rear end on this looks awful. Looks like an A6 and Saab rear end merged together.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I know full well, I used to work for ford and know that they have no morals about running a business, they talked about the family of ford yet they betray their workers.


What did you used to do at Ford?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

SteveyG said:


> What did you used to do at Ford?


I worked for one of their components division.


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

chuckleuk said:


> These cars look amazing in the flesh, I saw one the other week at our pilot plant when I was working on the manual version of the f-type. I'd pick a jag any day over BMW & Audi but then again I'm biased because I work for jag.


Old thread revival sorry. Love the new Jaguar XE so much so I've ordered an R Sport in Italian Racing Red but have got to wait until 1st July which is killing me as I've waited two months already. 

So if you could jolly your colleagues along in Wolverhampton I'd be most grateful


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Alfa male said:


> Old thread revival sorry. Love the new Jaguar XE so much so I've ordered an R Sport in Italian Racing Red but have got to wait until 1st July which is killing me as I've waited two months already.
> 
> So if you could jolly your colleagues along in Wolverhampton I'd be most grateful


No need to be sorry about reviving an old thread, nice to see its been revived and that one of my featured cars has actually been ordered by a fellow member. Do please post pictures of your Jag on after you collected it. 👍


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

One of the styling features I wish Jaguar would have kept on the XF's is the exhaust pipes on either side , It really made the car look good from the back

Although I do spy it on the blue one which looks like the R


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

The blue one is the S model (V6 Supercharged from F Type), they haven't released an R variant yet. 

Interestingly the new XF model now gets the same rear lights, and narrower headlights of the XE. 

Working in Coventry I see so many new Jaguars of all descriptions I've fallen in love with them. Especially the XF RS which came blasting past me last week on full chat that sounded epic


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Very nice, love the vehicles JLR are producing at the moment. I never really liked jags until a few years ago when they started to overhaul their models, can't fault them nowaday. 

Sutty.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sutty 90 said:


> Very nice, love the vehicles JLR are producing at the moment. I never really liked jags until a few years ago when they started to overhaul their models, can't fault them nowaday.
> 
> Sutty.


Amazing transformation in their product range and quality since ford sold them off a few years ago, I think ford were ruining Jag untill the sell off.


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

It's not just the styling but they managed to produce vehicles that drive and perform well along with excellent reliability. Not bad for a smaller car manufacturer


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I was on the prowl for a nearly new used XF.

Then this came out and I was still unsure on whether to bite the bullet on a new XE instead.

Then comes the brand new XF.

I am TORN.

I bet your XE is going to be fantastic Alfa male  Well done!


----------

